# job list



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

what jobs have you in mind for the next month or so,let's see what most rv are up to
ill start with mine

fit new toilet

fit inverter

repair rear bumper(big tree)

straiten tow bar

repair leaking sinks

renew locks(done)


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> what jobs have you in mind for the next month or so,let's see what most rv are up to
> ill start with mine
> fit new toilet
> fit inveter
> ...


I'm VERY pleased to say that i've managed to get most of mine done before the season starts proper..........for once!!!! 

All I've got left is to finish polishing with my new best mate Mr Starbrite (many thanks to Scotjim and others here for the tip - it's an incredible polish for fibreglass and is restoring the sheen on my rig nicely)and also to replace the sealant on the bathroom roof dome which is showing signs of lifting.
Other than that, we're all set for some SERIOUS deckchair time.........whatch something come and bite me on the a£$e now!!"


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I need to do a service.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sat TV system to be installed (not by me), full mechanical service and a bit of creative carpentry (see post about 110v microwave)

Ian


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*jobs*

Greetings,

Done so far:

Fitted TV brackets front and rear
Fitted 2 extra 12v and TV coax socket
Non slip matting to all lockers
florescent lights in rear storage area and kitchen
Swivel seat to passenger side
Fit mud flaps to front wheels
Modify gas locker to take a 13kg bottle as well as 6kg
Fitted fire extinguisher
Fitted fire blanket

Jobs to do:

Mud flaps to rear wheels
Parking sensors
Reversing camera
Fit shelves to lockers
Fit shelf to food storage area
Fit shelf in wardrobe
install microwave
Change number pates
Extend water drain pipes
Fit shelves and partitions in rear storage area
Fit florescent light in rear lounge
Fit second alarm warning light

I am sure I can find some more to do, but it will take me all year to get these done, then again we may change our minds and change the van for something different.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I have to turn the key and start mine on Friday for a weekend away at the Shire Horse show :lol: :lol: 
Most jobs now done (well Duncan has to fit a new diesel lift pump and a serpentine belt and supply me with a switch unit for the hottrod) so he will be busy at Newark :lol: 
I will get round to fitting the macerator when it warms up a bit but most of our jobs are thankfully done now (famous last wards :lol: )
Good luck guys

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

zaskar said:


> [.......watch something come and bite me on the a£$e now!!"


!!!!!!!!!!!THERE YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!! 8O :evil: :roll: 
I flippin' said it would!
Got home last night with full intensions of finishing my polishing and both unions on the inlet and outlet of the boiler had sprung leaks! At once!!
Flippin locker was saturated, thank God it was underfloor and thank God for PTFE.
Just shows the importance of touching wood when you open your gob! 8)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

fit sat dish and free to air box myself :O

move the playstation 2 into a cupboard.. 

Fit some cupboard lights

Awning 

Swap leaf srpings

re tint windows

make a new seat (Original Dinnette was removed by previous owner)

Raise shower head

Work out how / where to unload the holding tank

Cut the grass around the van 

add some partitions / shelves here and there in cupboards

reconnect genny fuel line

remove the four bolts that once held a barrel seat, and now stick up in the floor! very painful!.. Anyone ever taken these out? on mine there is a diamond shaped plate under the van with a bolt at each corner, yet two of the bolts / and the plate are hidden, above the chassis rails.. :? 

change the power steering pump

think thats it 

John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

but!! i have to do all of mine within 10 days!! 8O 

dad and stepmum coming to stay for 3 nights, crazy idea that is!



and i need a curtain and track to make the rear bed private

god!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Habitation check and external BBQ point being done 16th April - AFTER we come back from the France Rally. First service being carried out on 2nd April at my mates workshop - he is VAT registered. I have to replace the plastic inner wing things on Eddi's 307 at the weekend, does that count!!!

Dave

656


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> remove the four bolts that once held a barrel seat, and now stick up in the floor! very painful!.. Anyone ever taken these out? on mine there is a diamond shaped plate under the van with a bolt at each corner, yet two of the bolts / and the plate are hidden, above the chassis rails.. :?
> 
> John


Hi John
I had to replace a strengthening plate under one of our barrel chairs after someone kindly broke it :roll: Have you tried getting a spanner onto the nuts underneath while someone inside holds the head with another spanner? If so then I can only recommend that you grind off the head inside with an angle grinder.... Do be careful and have someone stood by with an extinguisher or bucket of water just in case a flying spark lands somewhere flammable, would also be a good idea to cover the local area with some sort of non flammable material to confine any sparks mate....
Good luck and let us know how you get on

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Keith thanks  all done

ground them all off after lifting the carpet.. had come protection, for me and the van.. much happier now.. really really hurt stubbing toe out on them !

Have remade a single dinette from some old pine i had, so now can sit 3 around the table and one in my new super leather massaging armchair  

next job, is the awning .. can make a fondue out there for the visitors, Saturday night 

still have sat dish to do but looking forward to that.

The van is definately coming on.. I have my PC in a cupboard and a TV card on it.. plus all my 15000! mp3s.. also a PS2, basically everything runs through / from the PC then onto the flat screen, so one screen does all..

still need a net connection and I will be there..!


----------

